
Taiwan’s government bars its agencies from using Zoom over security concerns - NoB4Mouth
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/07/taiwans-government-bars-its-agencies-from-using-zoom-over-security-concerns/
======
fsh
I find it quite surprising that government agencies around the world are even
considering using a US/Chinese-hosted video-conferencing system. Both
countries have a long history of spying on pretty much all foreign nations
wherever possible.

~~~
piiswrong
US also used German companies for spying. So I guess there is no escape.

~~~
catalogia
The 'escape' is for governments to have their own semi-competent IT
departments that can maintain the digital infrastructure needed to run the
government.

It almost seems like a pipe dream.

~~~
cracker_jacks
Do you mean exactly what China has done with its semi-nationalized technology
companies?

------
CyanLite2
As terrible as Zoom is on security--they have a product that nobody else has
created. I just want to click on a link from my email or from a text message
and enter a meeting. With WebEx, I have to enter a 16 digit PIN code that I
can never type right, right after dealing with browser plugins that doesn't
work on my Mac. With Teams, I have to log in to my corporate domain, that
doesn't like me using my personal device. Amazon Chime is a fairly decent
alternative, I like the fact that it calls ME in advance of a meeting, but
still requires downloads and isn't a video-centric product.

This should be an easy business opportunity. Give me easy access, E2E
encryption, simultaneous screen sharing, whiteboarding, ability to mute other
folks, good quality video/audio and I'll pay you thousands of dollars per year
for my company to use that service in exchange for not routing my traffic
through China.

~~~
dahfizz
Google Meet hits almost all your criteria (not E2E encypted AFAIK). It even
works right from your browser.

I have to use both Zoom and Meet for various calls, and being able to send a
link to someone and know it will work without anything being installed is a
big bonus for Meet. I think Zoom has better quality, though.

